# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  خطا در نصب zend framework

## bety ahmadpour

سلام 
عزیزان دل من به یه مشکل در نصب zend framework برخوردم (روی wamp کار می کنم )
من Zend رو دانلود کردم گذاشتم توی www
composer رو هم دانلود کردم نصب کردم ( همون اول توی advanced setting به عنوان یه متغیر معرفی اش کردم )توی cmd هم می شناسه اونو 
بعد هم update اش کردم 
ولی وقتی توی cmd می گم (توی دایرکتوری مربوطه)که 
php composer.phar install
 می گه نمی تونه فایل کانفیگ مربوطه رو توی این مسیر (c:\ProgramData\composer\bin)پیدا کنه :
مساله این است که من اصلا نمی تونم فولدر programdata رو توی C درست کنم من این خطا رو چطور باید درست کنم  :ناراحت: 
ممنون می شوم یکی کمک کنه  :گریه:

----------


## fatima-php

این پوشه وجود داره ولی مخفیه. توی نوار آدرس ویندوز اکسپلورر بنویسید C:\ProgramData تا واردش بشین.

----------

